# Suche: Informationen über Online Ticketing



## TheFunkyOne (1. Apr 2007)

Such Informationen über Online Tickets, wie sie von der Deutschenbahn oder diversen Theaterkartenshops angeboten werden. 
Hab mich schon paar Tage durch Google gekämpft und nichts konkretes dazu gefunden. 
Speziell geht es mir ums erstellen eines eindeutigen Zertifikates für ein Ticket um die Echtheit und Eindeutigkeit zu gewährleisten. Währe über alle Informationen zu diesem Thema sehr dankbar. 

mfg TFO

_[Edit by Beni: verschoben]_


----------



## AlArenal (1. Apr 2007)

Was hat das mit Java zu tun?


----------



## TheFunkyOne (1. Apr 2007)

Direkt erstmal nicht. Sorry wenns im falschen Bereich gelandet ist. Aufgaben/Gesuche wäre vieleicht besser gewesen.  
Leztendlich will oder muß ich ein solches System in Java implementieren.


----------



## Lim_Dul (1. Apr 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DataMatrix

Im Prinzip ist das ein Barcode, nur mit mehr Informationen.


----------



## TheFunkyOne (1. Apr 2007)

Danke erstmal für deine mühe, war aber leider nicht das was ich gesucht habe. Mir geht es um das Zertifikat an sich.


----------

